# Tetra Color Change?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Picked up 2 neon tetras and 1 cardinal tetra over the weekend. I noticed last night when I came to check ou the tank that the tetras had very minimal to no red on there lower halves. I had the aerator going at that time and the light off. But I unplugged the aerator and flipped the light on. After a couple minutes I came back and the red was fully back on the tetras. Is that a normal thing? Does anyone know what causes the color change? Idk if it was the aerator or the light. I'm leaning towards the light but what do you all think? thanks Paul


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Almost all fishes color fades when theres no light.

When I used to have neons they would be a whitish color than would be a bright blue and red after being under light for about 15 minutes.

It's perfectly normal.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Neons colous always fade when they are asleep, dead, or kept in the wrong water conditions. They also fade their colour when neon disease is present.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Also, you shouldn't really have a lone cardinal, they feel more secure in schools. In the wild, if a cardinal gets seperated from the main shoal, it won't last long.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Well from the pictures I've seen of cardinals it doesnt really look like a cardinal tetra. It just appears to be a larger neon with more red on its belly. The girl at the store said it had been by itself for a couple days and it was doin fine. But now it schools with the Neon tetras and every once and awhile they'll join up with the Black tetras also. But the bigger black tetras seem to like the current of the of the filter more than anything. I'll see if I can get a picture of the cardinal to show ya what he looks like. But he looks nothing like the cardinal they show on liveaquaria.com


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

all fish sleep


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My glolights almost completely stop glowing once the lights are turned down and it takes a little while after I turned them on until they return to full color. I believe that is normal. Maybe they want to blend in while they sleep and not stick out and become bait. If your fish have good color after the lights have been on for no more then 5 minutes I would say they are healthy and it is normal for yours as well. If they lack color on a regular basis when the lights are on, then it's a sure sign that something is wrong.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

stealth said:


> PS: Cichlid Man I've never heard of fish sleeping.


LOL, fish do sleep it's just that they dont have any eyelids. I think it's so that they can keep their eyes open and can wake up and swim away if they sense any unusual movement or predators.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

if you go into your fish room after the lights have been turned off for a while you will find that it takes a while for the fish to start moving again they sorta sit in one place


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish don't have eyelids because their eyes ae kept constantly moist by the water. The reason why reptiles and amphibians have eye lids is so when they come out of the water, they can prevent their eyes from drying up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So, why are you turning the airpump on and off?


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Haven't got a extra outlet adapter yet, so my g/f needed to unplug the pump. Plus the pump was disturbin the fish so I bought a regulator last nite and an adapter so now its on all the time and with less bubbles.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Then expect your fish to die then. If you can't be bothered to put a bit more effort into keeping your fish alive, then don't expect your fish to thrive. It's up to you, either look after your fish, or let your girlfriend unplug your fishess life support so that she can straighten her hair. At least you've bought an adaptor now though.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

How is the aerator its life support? The plants provide oxygen and so does the filter. And for one the pump was doin more harm then good anyway cuz the fish wouldnt eat because the bubbles were too violent. Sarcasm isn't really necessary, so if you want to be a S.A. to someone do it to somebody else, because we do put forth effort to try and maintain our tank. I'm on here to ask for help or suggestions not to get sarcastic remarks from you.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes OK, an airator isn't exactly an essential part of an aquarium (unless it's connected to the filter e.g. undergravel), but still, I don't think you should of been turing equipememt off in the house because you had limited power supplies. You should really of planned your tank out before buying a setup. Another thing, IME your neons won't thrive in twos. When I had three, they always used to be very skittish, and the only activity I saw in them was squabbles between themselves. When I added another dozen, they swam constantly in a shoal and fed better.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I have to back up Cichlid there, i've had many friends whom wan't to start aquariums (and ppl on the forum ask me) wanting to know about neons - as i know... well, as much as there is to know about them (I've had them since the start), and they really are better in groups  Their colours are more vribrant, they feel more secure around bigger fish in your tank in groups and you'll find their interaction and play amazing to watch, i could watch mine all play "tag" all morning 
Imagine in the wild, they're in groups of thousands and thousands, big shoals... i don't think there should be a less than 6... unfortunately at the moment i only have 5, but i will add a couple next week  

Anyway, welcome to the forum, and i hope you learn lots - and share your knowledge!!


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. In actuality I have 2 Black Tetras, 2 Neon Tetras, and 1 Cardinal that I believe is just a bigger Neon that petco decided to say was a cardinal. All 5 of them actually school together just fine. Every once and awhile the 2 Blacks will break out and swim in the current of the filter but later will join back in the school.


----------

